
TrackIt helps you to optimize your public cloud (AWS, GCP, Azure) - wazoox
https://github.com/trackit/trackit
======
wazoox
You know how Amazon, Google and Azure do their best to make pricing
unpredictable, their competing offers impossible to compare, etc? Well, this
tool aims to fix that :)

